# xcode snow leopard / leopard ?



## mathadore (1 Mars 2010)

bonjour

je veux utiliser getfem en matlab et j'ai besoin de xcode :

- la version que j'ai sur mon disque d'installation mac os 10.5 est trop vieille, si je cherche à l'installer j'ai un ! rouge sur mon espace disque mac

- si je télécharge la version xcode 3.2.1 du site mac developper j'ai le message "Vous ne pouvez pas installer Xcode sur ce volume. A version of Mac OS X 10.6 was not found." or cette version mise à jour devrait reconnaitre mon os  leopard (Xcode 3.2 developer tools for Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard require Snow Leopard as the host platform, but can target past OS releases of Mac OS X including 10.4 Tiger and 10.5 Leopard.)

- où puis je télécharger une version qui marche avec mon os leopard ? dois je configurer différement mon mac ? ou utiliser un autre patch pour utiliser la version xcode 321?

merci pour vos conseils et explications


----------



## macintosh_plus (1 Mars 2010)

Attention, il y a deux versions de xCode. Une pour Léopard et une pour Snow Leopard. pour trouver la bonne, il faut se connecter sur le site développer d'apple puis aller dans la zone Mac Dev. Là il y a les deux versions. L'iPhone SDK n'est que pour Snow Leopard il me semble (je peux me tromper car je ne l'utilise pas).


----------



## mathadore (1 Mars 2010)

merci mais c'est précisément ma question ! J'ai téléchargé une version léopard depuis macdev et elle ne marche pâs !

une idée ?


----------



## Diablovic (1 Mars 2010)

mathadore a dit:


> - si je télécharge la version xcode 3.2.1 du site mac developper j'ai le message "Vous ne pouvez pas installer Xcode sur ce volume. A version of Mac OS X 10.6 was not found." or cette version mise à jour devrait reconnaitre mon os  leopard (Xcode 3.2 developer tools for Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard require Snow Leopard as the host platform, but can target past OS releases of Mac OS X including 10.4 Tiger and 10.5 Leopard.)



Le message ne dit pas qu'il est installable sur leopard mais qu'il permet de faire du code qui fonctionnera sur leopard.



macintosh_plus a dit:


> Attention, il y a deux versions de xCode. Une pour Léopard et une pour Snow Leopard. pour trouver la bonne, il faut se connecter sur le site développer d'apple puis aller dans la zone Mac Dev. Là il y a les deux versions. L'iPhone SDK n'est que pour Snow Leopard il me semble (je peux me tromper car je ne l'utilise pas).



L'iphone sdk est disponible en version leopard et snow leopard.




mathadore a dit:


> merci mais c'est précisément ma question ! J'ai téléchargé une version léopard depuis macdev et elle ne marche pâs !
> 
> une idée ?


Va sur http://connect.apple.com (si tu n'as pas de compte ADC, il faut en créer un, c'est gratuit). Une fois logué, vas dans Downloads -> Developper Tools et télécharge Xcode 3.1.4


----------



## mathadore (1 Mars 2010)

merci ... une fois logué ... je n'ai accès qu'à la version 3.2.1 ! 
et c'est bien là mon souci ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h56 ----------

J'avais mal cherché... il faut dire que c'est pas toujours facile sur l'ADC... 

XCode 3.1.4  dans Member Site ---> cliques sur "Developper Tools" 
-----> XCode 3.1.4 daté au 10 septembre 2009


oufff !


----------

